# Fork di Gentoo

## bsolar

http://www.zynot.org

La thread inglese.

----------

## Ginko

Le ragioni mi sembrano piu' politiche che tecniche.

Sinceramente non arrivo a capirne a fondo il motivo e non credo sia una cosa buona per Linux.

--Gianluca

----------

## shev

Mah... mi riservo di leggere con maggior calma tutto quello che si sta scrivendo a riguardo, soprattutto vorrei leggere le reazioni che ci saranno di chi "sta in alto" per entrambi gli schieramenti (oltre le due mail in devel, quelle dicono tutto e nulla. Il dibattito al LinuxExpo potrebbere esser interessante, ammesso lo facciano). Certo un fork non è mai piacevole, ma è anche vero che da sempre nel mondo OpenSource ce ne sono e il più delle volte non hanno portato ripercussioni eccessivamente negative od eclatanti sul progetto originale, anzi. Fa parte della libertà che linux ci da, è una delle regole di questo splendido "giocattolino", magari non la migliore, ma cmq praticabile.

Vedremo, il tempo ci dirà come stanno le cose... per ora ho fiducia piena in Gentoo e in Robbins, speriamo non sia mal riposta  :Wink: 

----------

## m.mascherpa

sono d'accordo con Shev.

Il bello dell'Open Source è proprio ch chiunque

è libero di dare vita ad una proprio iniziativa da

una già esistente.

Di certo le litigate non sono produttive, ma di

solito coinvolgono un limitato numero di persone

e in fondo sono certo che questo fork stimolerà

chi rimane con Gentoo a risolvere le critiche

avanzate dai forkers.

Inoltre avere a disposizione diverse idee di sviluppo

non fa che arricchire il progetto, chissà che un domani

non ci rtitroviamo ad adottare qualche soluzione

proposta dai forker..

L'Open Source è bello anche per questo.

----------

## paolo

My 2c:

per me i fork sono per lo piu' uno spreco di risorse ma alla fine poi dal child del "fork" (sono un figlio del C) si copiano sempre cose buone e innovative una volta che funzionano bene.

ByEZz,

Paolo

----------

## Peach

non mi sento ancora di commentare la questione a riguardo.. cmq su Linux Today è uscito un articolo a riguardo (articolo)

con un link che è molto chiaro ed è la sorgente prima di tutto:

Messaggio originale di Zach Welch postato nella ml gentoo-dev

il quale dice anche, nel mega articolo che devo ancora finire di leggere:

 *Zach Welch wrote:*   

> "A major fork of the Gentoo Linux distribution was both necessary and inevitable..."

 

vediamo...

----------

## shev

 *Peach wrote:*   

> il quale dice anche, nel mega articolo che devo ancora finire di leggere (...) 

 

Ho appena finito di rileggerlo con calma questo "articolo" ( http://www.zynot.org/info/fork.html ) e seppure dica alcune cose che possono essere indubbiamente vere (e che ritengo cmq naturali vista la giovane età di Gentoo), dall'altro lato conferma le impressioni iniziali.

Di certo non mi sembra uno dei fork più preoccupanti o sanguinosi che ho visto, ne uno di quelli con le motivazioni più profonde, sebbene a tratti il buon Welch paia voler far credere il contrario.

Spero che Robbins ci faccia sentire anche la sua "versione", comincio ad appassiormi a questa storia. Dopo la soap "Sco vs Ibm" credo sia la mia preferita  :Razz: 

----------

## Ginko

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Spero che Robbins ci faccia sentire anche la sua "versione", comincio ad appassiormi a questa storia. Dopo la soap "Sco vs Ibm" credo sia la mia preferita 

 

Eccola .

Confermo la mia impressione che la decisione e' stata politica e non tecnica. E non capisco perche' si giudichi negativamente il fatto che il buon Robbins tragga un guadagno economico da Gentoo. Non e' quello che facciamo anche noi tutti i giorni?

--Gianluca

----------

## shev

 *Ginko wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Eccola

 

Grazie, come dicevo sopra questa l'ho già letta, ma non la ritengo una spiegazione approfondita e soddisfacente. Sicuramente ha reagito con stile e calma, e sicuramente è da apprezzare, però ciò che intendevo io è avere la sua versione dei fatti, tutto qui.  :Razz: 

 *Quote:*   

> Confermo la mia impressione che la decisione e' stata politica e non tecnica. E non capisco perche' si giudichi negativamente il fatto che il buon Robbins tragga un guadagno economico da Gentoo. Non e' quello che facciamo anche noi tutti i giorni?

 

Decisamente. Anche perchè software libero e open source non implica necessariamente "gratuito" e "non commerciale". Senza contare che pure Welch vuole a tutti costi "guadagnarci sopra" (magari anche giustamente, visto gli sforzi che ha profuso in gentoo), più di Robbins.

----------

## AnonimoVeneziano

Spero non sia veramente uno spreco di risorse , comunque mi sembra un po' un capriccetto... mha, vedremo , chissà che magari è meglio e si passa in massa a quello  :Smile: 

Ciao

----------

